# Aladdin Oil Lamps



## Brock (Jan 12, 2002)

I got a new Aladdin oil lamp for x-mas from my wife, very cool. My first impression was it is huge. It is about 28 inches tall. It uses standard lamp oil and is about the same as a 60w 120v lamp, probably closer to 75w if you push it. If anyone is looking for a lot of area light and has now power, these are the ticket. I have used propane camping lanterns and other wick oil lamps, but they really don’t compare.

Anyone else have any? What do you think if you do? I have the plain aluminum one with pleated cloth lampshade, model A2310-110W.


----------



## GlockDoc (Jan 13, 2002)

I've had a glass one for about 15 years. We lose power 2 or 3 times a year and it comes in handy. It is bright enough to read by and that is why I bought the thing in the first place. The only bad thing is I don't like to leave the room when it is lit.

But that was before the LED craze. Now I have a couple of Energizer folding lanterns, a Brinkman long life, 2 Stylus', a CMG Infinity and an Arc LE. And they are all bright enough to read by and no fire hazard.


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Jan 13, 2002)

I lived in a condo for a winter on Long Island, N.Y. with an Alladin Blue Flame Kerosene stove as the only source of heat, with several 5 gallon tins full of kerosene stashed underneath the deck . The place wasn't winterized, so it had no electricity, or running water, or other people, in the winter...I used the Alladin for cooking too; put a pressure cooker on top. It kept a small room warm enough with snow drifts outside, just remember to keep a window open a bit...it is marked; made in Iran...
..about those Alladin lamps, I heard somewhere that if they start smoking up, a pinch of salt down the chimney cures it -- I always wondered if that was true, and if it worked, how?


----------



## Brock (Jan 13, 2002)

I have a couple of other oil lamps, the normal wick kinds. The Aladdin using the same oil makes no smell at all, it must burn the oil much better then standard wick ones.

I am considering getting a wall or hanging one so I won't have to worry about it getting knocked over. The light I have has a very wide base and unless it really got knocked it wouldn't tip.

It does make quite a bit of heat also, I would guess about 250w maybe, but that is a guess.


----------



## sunspot (Jan 14, 2002)

Aladdin Co has been around for a very long time. I have seen them in antique shops for as much as $350. AFAIK, The basic design has not changed much from the beginning. It' a Damn good product.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 14, 2002)

I have a pair of kerosene hurricane lamps from Lamplight Farms, and they've survived everything they've been put through over the last 10 or so years.








They've been thrown from shelves & tables 4 times in 4 seperate earthquakes, one was accidentally knocked off a counter, bounced off a chair, and ended up on the floor (the chimmney came off when it hit the chair, and both parts bounced to the floor), and while cleaning one recently, I had the chimmney in the sink and dropped the whole tank & burner assembly on it by accident. There was a loud pinging glass sound, but the unusually thin and frail looking chimmney didn't break!

In fact, I'm still using the original tanks, burners *and* chimmneys. Sure, they're a cheap brand, and I paid only $15 apiece for them new (in 1990), but they've served me quite well so I have no reason to throw them out or replace them.


----------



## Termac (Jan 16, 2002)

*Re: Aladdin Oil Lamps *DELETED**

Post deleted by Termac


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Jan 16, 2002)

..fumes, really? My Aladdin didn't smell that much - My heater came with a plastic ring that you place over the circular wick and turned to trim it into a nice even symetrical shape -- so the flame could burn blue (hence the name 'Blueflame") - with no yellow - as seen through the little window, maybe you had it turned up to high? - any way, I love mine too, still have it, and good memories from 25 years ago when I bought it...


----------



## Termac (Jan 16, 2002)

.


----------

